# Mv Athelknight



## chwp (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,
I'm looking for information on the MV "ATHELKNIGHT”my father in law sailed on her in 1950 as a E.D.H. He's wondering what happened to her.
Bob


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Athel Knight.
Built 1948 by Laing Deptford Yard - Yard No779.
Tanker - British.
9087 tons - 12840 Dwt.
L150.4m x B19.4m.
Single screw diesel - 12 kts.
BU Onomichi 24.12.1966.

Hawkey01


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

try acorn archives- hearts of oak - athelline ships bob regards graham


----------

